# Corn Face!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Someone enjoys boiled corn on the cob 







The other two liked it also, but I only got pictures of him (they don't like to share with each other  )*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...mine eat corn but I have never tried boiling it first...chewy is in mazola heaven...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Chewy is such a little character. He does love his corn!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What a wonderful treat! It would be cute to see all three enjoying it together.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

A delicious corn on the cob for a special guy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, your Chewy is really enjoying his corn treat! How lucky he is to have one whole cob all for himself, too!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Spain, the only corn on the cob that I can find is in the refrigerated vegetable section of the shop, and it comes vacuum-packed and already boiled (I think). 

I'd love to give Sammy corn, because I know that budgies love it, but I'm worried that this corn on the cob may be treated with chemicals or preservatives that aren't great for him.

Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome it is to cute when you see them with corn all over there faces... Indigo loves corn he gets it all over his face and has a bigger yellow face...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! 



jonah said:



Awesome...mine eat corn but I have never tried boiling it first...chewy is in mazola heaven...

Click to expand...

It was an extra from dinner that we didn't eat (glad I didn't butter all of them before serving!  )



SkyBluesMommy said:



What a wonderful treat! It would be cute to see all three enjoying it together.

Click to expand...

They don't like to share with each other, when a new one comes along to investigate the other one leaves and waits for them to go away *


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

That's so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

My budgie enjoys corn to!


----------

